# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  علامات الفصل الثاني

## عُبادة

علامات الفصل الثاني حاليا متوفرة على النت :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شي غريب ومش متل العادة علاماتي ...انا حاس انها الكاميرا الخفية ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ....علاماتي بترفع الراس

شطناوي قديش بالاحصاء

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الحمد لله , حافظت على التقدير نفسه  :Eh S(2):  ( دموع الفرح)

----------


## عُبادة

> شي غريب ومش متل العادة علاماتي ...انا حاس انها الكاميرا الخفية .......علاماتي بترفع الراس
> 
> شطناوي قديش بالاحصاء


ج+ شكله الله يسرها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
ومرقت

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا بالاحصاء ب+ وعالفاينل خمسين من خمسين

وبالهيدروليك عمار جبت ب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:Db465236ff: 
علاماتي بخزن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا بجنن روعه ياي ياي ياي ياي ياي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> انا بالاحصاء ب+ وعالفاينل خمسين من خمسين
> 
> وبالهيدروليك عمار جبت ب


وجبت علامتين أ :SnipeR (62): 

مايكرو بروسيسر وحسابات الويب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا بالاحصاء ب+ وعالفاينل خمسين من خمسين
> 
> وبالهيدروليك عمار جبت ب


مبروك  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ألحمد لله 
نزلن وكلهن ناجح فيهن 
الحمد لله خلص
باي باي جامعه

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_ نيررررررررردات ..._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _ نيررررررررردات ..._


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _ نيررررررررردات ..._


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> _ نيررررررررردات ..._


ما شاء الله عنك
خلينا نشوفك بس يطلعن علاماتك
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> _ نيررررررررردات ..._


إللي بدري بدري :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30): 


> إللي بدري بدري


انت الوحيد بتسكت
ماشي
جلطتني
وانت بتدرسش ولا بتقلي تسيبي ما راح على  الفاضي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا فعلا نيرد بثلاث امتحانات الفصل هاد جبت بالفاينل خمسين من خمسين خلص انا اعلن تخرجي

الله يبارك فيك عمار وعقبال ما نشوفك خريج زيي

----------


## عُبادة

> انت الوحيد بتسكت
> ماشي
> جلطتني
> وانت بتدرسش ولا بتقلي تسيبي ما راح على  الفاضي


والله علاماتي تمام الا وحدة وبشو؟
جبر خطي وتحليل عددي اللي اسهل مادة بالتخصص :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
measurment devics(f)a

c++(d)a

numerical analysis(b)a

heat & mass transfer(b+)a

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدي احكي مع الوالد اخليه يفتحلي محل خضرا بالزقا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احسنلي من الشغلانه هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

الحمدلله علاماتي ماشي حالهم ........................
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> [align=center] 
> measurment devics(f)a
> 
> c++(d)a
> 
> numerical analysis(b)a
> 
> heat & mass transfer(b+)a
> 
> ...


وحش

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> الحمدلله علاماتي ماشي حالهم ........................



يعني انتو الصبايا ماشي حالهم بتكون A , B بعيد عني طبعا
اما احنا الشباب ماشي حالهم يعني D ...... 
انا شو احكي العلامات اشي مسخره الواحد لازم ما يهتملهم لانو وجع راس عل فاضي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ابو الخل كم نزلتلك الكمياء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ابو الخل كم نزلتلك الكمياء


 
نزلتها لما كنت سنفور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نزلتلي بي بالغلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و لاب الكيميا نزلي دي بلس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

علاماتي كويسة نوعا ما بالخصوص علامة المشروع التخرج 90 % 
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورين

----------


## slamh99

شوكرااااااان

----------


## jarwanpikatsho

الثاني للعام الدراسي 2010/2009 


رقم المادة اسم المادة س.م. العلامة بالأرقام العلامة بالرموز مجموع النقاط ملاحظات 
301004101 
 مهارات الحاسوب 1  3 
 4 
 A 
 12.0   
 ناجح   

301505102 
 رياضيات 2  3 
 4 
 A 
 12.0   
 ناجح   

319503102 
 فيزياء 2  3 
 3 
 B 
 9.0   
 ناجح   

301503112 
 مختبر فيزياء 2  1 
 3.5 
 B+ 
 3.5   
 ناجح   

301513102 
 مدخل إلى التربية  3 
 4 
 A 
 12.0   
 ناجح   

31905221 
 ستاتيكا  3 
 2 
 C 
 6.0   
 ناجح   




مجموع الساعات الفصلي:  16  المعدل الفصلي: 
 3.41  
مجموع الساعات الكلي:  28  المعدل التراكمي: 
 2.96

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25): 
علالالالالالالالالامات بتخزي الاحصاء اشي بيقرف الله يسامح يلي كان السبب علاماتي بتقرف 
 :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------

